# Attack pythons no match for drug cops



## News Bot (Feb 17, 2011)

THREE pythons were not enough to keep police away from $1.5 million in cash, drugs and a $20,000 jet ski seized in NSW.

*Published On:* 17-Feb-11 08:42 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 17, 2011)

Attack pythons?? Interesting...I suppose they were trained to do that?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 17, 2011)

they were just jungles...cranky mofo's


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 17, 2011)

The Daily Telegraph said:


> he was charged with ... possessing protected fauna


 
So Im guessing there might be a DECCW ballot up soon....


----------



## euphorion (Feb 17, 2011)

you could smear intruders with pureed rodents then release the WOMA!!! or, you know, not.


----------



## maanz641 (Feb 17, 2011)

are they serious ? attack pythons ,,,,,caution mouth and pen operate faster than brain haahaa


----------



## Psilo (Feb 17, 2011)

doesn't sound like they found much narcotics, they probably just needed an excuse to seize the cash

i wonder how much cento he claimed :lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 17, 2011)

they where probably deadly childrens pythons


----------



## sarcastocrat (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol, I wonder if the crim was yelling at the snakes to "ATTCK THE COPS!!!"


----------



## Tristan (Feb 17, 2011)

sarcastocrat said:


> Lol, I wonder if the crim was yelling at the snakes to "ATTCK THE COPS!!!"



ATTACK, KILL, DESTROY, skitchem boy get em go damn it GO


----------



## TomsPhotos (Feb 17, 2011)

Tristan said:


> ATTACK, KILL, DESTROY, skitchem boy get em go damn it GO


 
lol now thats comedy


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 17, 2011)

The pythons should have been fitted with frickin' laser beams


----------



## Mercurian (Feb 17, 2011)

I know of someone who actually had an intruder come through the window and land in his death adder setup. The guy was so freaked out he didn't move til the owner got home. he wasn't bitten but i guess he trashed the enclosure.


----------

